# Tarpon on SPI beach



## wcvickers (Aug 26, 2005)

Did y'all see this? Pics of tarpon in the wade gut. Pretty cool.

http://www.corpusfishing.com/messageboard/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12141


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

That last picture is sweet...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Yehaw!


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I was in em like that on Monday from the beach and had the same results. Jumping and busting everywhere. Only one Hit. Going by boat with my uncle Bryan Ray in the morning. Will report back if we get some.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

He did it again this weekend.

Another report

http://www.corpusfishing.com/messageboard/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12202

Awesome...


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

These pics deserve being put at the top of the tarpon board..


----------



## jetty tarpon (Aug 12, 2021)

spinning rod tarpon, f*ck yes. Finally some big d*ck energy in here!


----------

